# please, tell me great things about labor



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i'll have an unmedicated hospital birth. people around me are telling me weird, painful, embarassing stories, i am a bit confused right now. that's why i start this thread. please share your great moments!







: i know labor is intense and painful but i want to focus on the miracle of birth!
thanks in advance!


----------



## miziki (Mar 22, 2004)

It *rocked*! We had an unmedicated birth (this is the part that rocked) in a hospital (ok for us the 1st time around, but for this next time, we're planning a homebirth) and labor was great. I was really excited to see how it would start and feel and progress for me, since with all the reading you can do, you never know what it will feel like for you until it happens!









Here's the short version: Was a week "late" (whatever that means) and my water broke 12 noon on Sunday. Started noticing contractions about 18 hrs later at around 6am on Monday, woke dh around 8am, and by 9:30/10am I really needed to start concentrating on relaxing through each contraction, left for hospital 11:30am, arrived 12noon, pushed dd out at 2:41pm into dh's hands (he caught her)!

It was hard work, but very very good work. Not unlike running a marathon - you know it's gonna take a lot of effort and determination, but with the right physical & mental preparation and support (we took Bradley classes, which were a good fit for us, and had a doula we really liked, stayed active throughout pregnancy w/ yoga, had a positive outlook on the process, did a 1-pg birth plan that was specific but not off-putting, etc.), labor is very cool. I'm excited to see how this next time feels compared to the first!

Don't let the naysayers get to you - I had the same BS coming back at me when I was pregnant and saying I wanted an unmedicated birth. Some of my friend laughed and said, "Why would anyone want to go unmedicated through labor?" and "Well, don't be upset if you end up wanting drugs." Thanks for the support (bah)! And I was shocked at how people will tell you horror stories...







: What a disservice to a pregnant mom who needs to be told how empowering and wonderful and fabulous going through unmedicated labor can be!!!

Anyhoo - best to you, and congrats on your pregnancy! This is such an amazing time of your life.







I just bought a copy of this book (haven't cracked it open yet) that might be particularly interesting to you right now: Adventures in Natural Childbirth: Tales from Women on the Joys, Fears, Pleasures, and Pains of Giving Birth Naturally

Also, if you haven't yet read it, the 1st half is all birth stories and don't forget to check out The Farms statistics for birth (in 2nd half of book) - if that's not inspiring, I don't know what is!: Ina May's Guide to Childbirth

Let us know how things go this August, that is, if you are able to get time online after your wee one arrives!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks, miziki, reading your lines was a relief! :LOL


----------



## NB Mom (Jul 7, 2004)

My labor with dd was the best experience I have ever had. I labored throughout the day (it was a Friday) with my Mom and ds. We went shopping, went out for lunch, and while my ds napped we watched TV. I went to the hospital at 5 pm, I walked around for an hour, got in the bath tub for an hour, got on to the birthing table and pushed my dd out in 3 pushes. She was almost 8 lbs. My Dr didn't make it in time, in fact, there was no doctors there at all, just the nurse. And since I didn't have any meds in my body, I felt great. I left the hospital after 10 hours.
I'm not going to share my ds' labor b/c you asked for the good moments and there were not many from his labor.







: My advise is to be as educated as possible, that way when someone (nurse/dr) comes to you during labor to tell you that you should be medicated/induced/whatever you will know how to handle it. (I was told that I should just have the epidural b/c I will probably have a C Sec and it would be better if I was awake so I can nurse my ds. This was after 15 hours of labor. My ds was born 2 hours after the epi,... I *could* have lasted that much longer)

Good luck with your coming labor. Just remember that no two labors are the same.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey I had an unmedicated hospital waterbirth







birth is so totally cool, you will love it. We walked around the hospital room (we could have left the room I just wasn't comfortable with that), we laughed chatted had a ball. Everyone was totally supportive of my choice. I drank a ton of water, could have eatten but didn't want to. Nurses stayed away midwife checked on us everyonce in a while.

Not everyone would find this cool, but I actually liked the ring of fire (ok maybe that is the wrong word :LOL ) but I could feel myself opening up to let our baby come into the world, for me that was just so neat.

Dh caught both of our children, the man I love who created life with me was the first one to touch our children on the "outside".









Oh and as far as "embarassing stories", we can all imagine those, I didn't have any of those moments. So don't worry.

Your body is amazing, think about how cool and miraleous it is that your body can grow and birth another human being.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I have to be brief. I'll share one great thing then come back with more: When I was in labor the first time, I had no clue about any of it. It was a natural birth. I thought it was really neat to work with my body and to succumb to the power of myself, to feel my baby working with my body,and to to know that *I* was doing this! I was riding waves, high low, it was incredible!

My toddler beckons, more to come









Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (2 next week!), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

I loved the excitement and anticipation you feel in early labor. We were all so happy as we went about our business of cooking, setting up for the birth, watching movies, taking walks, etc.

After that, during active labor, I loved being in the water for my first birth. It was so relaxing. With my second, I was in bed on my side. But honestly, it was empowering to visualize and breathe through the contractions. Everyone always talks about how they felt overcome by the pain and out of control, but breathing was my way making the birth mine.

Of course, as transition hit and the pushing stage, it was (I like to think) an act of will that I let go of my control and let my body do it's thing. My choice was not to fight it, and in that way, I was still in control.

And you can't beat that wet little newborn on your belly!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

The best thing about labour for me, was being able to let go of my "thinking brain" and listen to my body and baby. Its totally awesome. Yes its painful, but the feeling of birthing from a intuitive place is very powerful.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a homebirth. Labor and the birth of my daughter was the MOST amazing thing in the whole world. I absolutely LOVED it and would do it again except I hated being pregnant and it's HARD work to be a mom.

Yes, it was painful, but I have had worse pain. It was very intense, but only for a few hours. But the empowerment, the accomplishment, the pride, the joy were way more intense than any of labor.

The pain is so short and easy compared to what comes afterward!

I wish you a miraculous birth! Please keep us updated.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

read either of Ina May Gaskin's books. The birth of my second DD was every bit as wonderful as any of the stories in Ina May's books. My labor was intense, but it wasn't really all that painful, not like what people talk about. Pushing hurt worse than anything I'd ever imagined, but by then it was too late for drugs (even if any had been available) and it only lasted 15 minutes.

I suggest you absolutely refuse to talk to anyone who has anything negative to say about your plans or about childbirth in general. Do whatever it takes to remain positive and have only positive energy around you when you go into labor. If you don't like any of the nurses or doctors at the hospital for any reason, make them leave. You can have a great experience, but you gotta make it happen!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Giving birth has been the most life-altering experience of my life. I don't know if there has been anything more painful but certainly nothing as rewarding. It's such a strange transition to go from pregnancy - where as hard as I tried it was impossible to really REALLY understand that a living human being was inside of me - to just after birth where here I had this amazing little being who I loved with all my heart. The whole process set me on a path in life which is now dominated by pregnancy and birth and I'm so grateful for it. How awful can it be if it becomes something that so many of us love so dearly and become so drawn towards? My experiences were great because I was in a place I was comfortable, surrounded by people I loved and trusted, and who trusted in me and my innate ability to birth. I never felt doubt from anyone with me and in the brief moments that I felt doubt during my first birth they were there to reassure me that everything was NORMAL. That was a very important thing to hear. Normal. When you're going through it and you're not textbook, fear or wonder can creep in. What a relief to have people who understand this and to simply let you know that all is good. I loved my births - both of them. They were both very different and each of them I love for different reason. The first less intense, and thereby less painful. More of a deliberate slow move into motherhood. The second fast and surprising, but peaceful and unattended (also surprising!) and it is a memory I'll hold so close to my heart for the rest of my life. I really can't explain it. Just know that for ME birth has only been eclipsed by the joy of actually being with my children. I've been thinking a lot lately about how much those of us who have had unmedicated birth have been moved by the whole experience and how much we can love it. I honestly can't recall ever hearing someone talk this way of their medicated experience. I'm sure they exist but it isn't something I've heard people talk about. So yes, it is painful for most of us, but so clearly wonderful or we wouldn't gush the way we do about it. Relax, read positive birth stories, and enjoy. The best gift you can give to yourself is the gift of surrendering to the experience. Let it guide you and you will succeed! Good luck!


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

My son's birth was completely natural and unmedicated. It was very empowering to listen to my body and let it do its work. When you give birth you are giving life to another being- and the (unmedicated) experience made me feel so much closer to that life force. I have never felt so close to the universal power of life than in the moment that he was born. Women are really lucky to be able to give birth and experience this.

Also, when I delivered my daughter, which was not a natural birth but an induction (and it was a million times more painful than natural birth)- I didn't quite feel the awe of the universe- but it did feel so good to push her out. It was an hour and half pushing- and I actually enjoyed it, even the "ring of fire" as someone else mentioned, felt satisfying.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I can honestly tell you that labor and birth are the _easiest_ part of the whole pregnancy/birth/parenting experience!!

When I'm in labor, that's all I'm doing. I'm focused on my body, and I'm laboring. I'm not trying to clean the house and care for children while in labor!!!

Being in labor is like entering an altered state of consciousness- yeah, it hurts, but I really don't care! I'm totally in the moment- I'm having a contraction, all my energy is focused on being in that contraction. Between contractions, it's almost as though the contractions don't exist, because I'm not having one right now!!

The first contraction of my first labor blew me away- I was totally unprepared for the intensity, the *PAIN*, the everything!! But once I got through 2 contractions, I knew I could get through all of labor- just focus on the moment and surrender to the experience. While imagining labor during the pg, it was always with a dreamy kind of way, and actual labor requires being completely in the moment, no daydreaming allowed!! Once I got into the rhythm of that, I was fine- like I said, it took me 2 contractions to realize I could handle it. It might take you a little more, and you may need to re-establish your rhythm a few times with a hospital birth- such as when you first get into the car to go to the hosital, when you get there, etc. I've only experienced home births.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

My second birth was wonderful! It was a planned homebirth. As I tried to go to sleep that night, 41 weeks pregnant, I started feeling labor pains. At first I wasn't sure if it was really it since I had been having BH contractions from around the 17th week on every 10 minutes. But as the night wore on and I couldn't fall asleep I started to think this could really be it. DH got home from work around midnight and I told him. They were totally managable but I started realizing that maybe this was really it. So I called in work and told them I wouldn't be there in the morning. I felt guilty all night hoping it wasn't false labor since I called in work sick. I called my midwife at 6am and they showed up at 7am. I woke my 9 year old up and told him he could go to school or stay home. He chose to stay home. My husband took a nap, the midwives gave me a foot massage/pedicure and we all just sat around talking. Then after DH woke up they encouraged us to go out for a walk. I am sooo happy they had us do this. It was the most beautiful spring morning. There were the most devine smelling blossoms on the trees lining the street. It was really nice. Then when DH and I returned the midwives decided to take DS out to wild oats and get us all smoothies. So they were gone a while and by the time they returned labor had picked up a bit. They encouraged me to get in the birthing tub but I didn't like it at all. I got out and just hung from DH during the contractions. Just when I said I don't think I can do this, my midwife checked me and I was fully dialated. So I got into the tub again and my body took over with those overwhelming urges. I pushed however, whenever I wanted. No one even touched me except DH who ws sitting next to me. The midwives were on the other side of the room. I pushed him out, the midwife reminded me to pick him up. I brought him onto my chest and he just quietly looked into my eyes. All purple with puffy lips, he was so cute, so quiet and so peaceful. And that was it. It was beautiful. Everything I wanted and no one interfered with the process.

I loved it! I wouldn't do it any other way. Once my placenta delivered (it took 90 minutes!) they tucked us into bed and made us peanutbutter and jelly sandwiches. And that was it. DH and I just laid there staring at the baby. We were so tired and wanted to sleep but were so high on oxytocin and adrenaline we couldn't sleep right away. It was beautiful. It was so different from my hospital birth. They are like two different universes. Amazing!

There are good stories out there. Everyone likes to tell the horror stories.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

The best thing was when I just relaxed and went with it. I was in labor 20 hours. It was not that bad. The doc said to call when I felt pressure down below and I did and he said I was only 9 cm. So I went back to relaxing. He came in to check me for shift change and I was crowning and didn't even know it!







8 mins later she was born and I was intact. The most beautiful little girl I had ever seen was handed to me and I nursed her right there. I smile just thinking about it.


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

My labors and births (fully unmedicated) were INTENSE and very painful (the first time I was overwhelmed by the intensity of it - thought I was well prepared but I just had no idea how powerful labor could be). BUT...they were also the most empowering and amazing experiences of my life!

One of the best things (besides getting that perfect little baby out of it!) is that as soon as the baby is out, the pain evaporates and you are on such an incredible high - after my first birth I felt like I could literally fly if I had wanted to! I felt such an amazing sense of accomplishment and at the same time so humbled and blessed that God had allowed me to experience birth and become a mother. Although in theory I fully believed that my body was designed to give birth, I was just so thrilled and in awe that it actually worked - that my body did everything it was supposed to do and did it well. It's truly a miraculous process!


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Count me in! Good things about labor? Firstly, only women can do it. Secondly, it doesn't last forever. Lastly, you get an awesome little person to greet you when you're done!

Like a pp, I will not share my son's birth experience, since it was a horrid hospital birth. The labor was fine, the delivery was awesome, but the hospital was terrible, too many uneccessary interventions and, well, there you have it. But with my dd, wow, she was born at home and it was amazing! I was quite scared of labor, since everyone of my friends that have kids had epidurals except one person, and she said it was like a walk in the park. Let's put it this way- I wasn't walking in a park with my dd's labor! lol But I'll tell you, don't focus so much on the contractions, try to focus more on the rest period between them. I tried to not think about the contractions until they were upon me, and as soon as they passed the peak, I stopped thinking about it. Those rest periods really helped me mentally cope with the physical work of labor.

Don't get an epidural. All medical/health reasons aside, if you don't experience the storm, the calm afterward won't be as surreal. I speak from experience! And anyway, good luck- I can't wait to read your birth story when the time comes!


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

Becoming a first time mommy myself just 5 days ago - all I can really say is that it was unlike anything I was expecting (you can read Rosemary's birth story on the August due date thread). I had a home waterbirth and I was in labor for a total of 4 hours and 40 min! At first I wasn't even sure it was labor, the cramping felt like diarrhea cramps, and a little low back pain. The pain did get really intense - for me, moaning and making a lot of noise during the contractions totally helped. The feeling in between the contractions was pure bliss and holding my little daughter in my arms was the most empowering thing. Be strong if you are going to be in a hospital setting, you are very emotional and vulnerable and I would have found it very hard to refuse pain meds if someone has been continuously offering them to me. Make sure you have a good support person and/or doula to keep telling you that you are strong and doing great, etc. I kept reminding myself that our bodies were made to give birth - all you have to do is relax and let your body take over and do the work.
Good luck and you will do just fine!


----------



## ObsessiveAndrea (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven*
The best thing about labour for me, was being able to let go of my "thinking brain" and listen to my body and baby. Its totally awesome. Yes its painful, but the feeling of birthing from a intuitive place is very powerful.

OHHH yeah that is a definately plus... Man suddenly I cannot wait to be in labor.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

I _loved_ birthing both of my children. It definitly wasn't easy, but I felt incredibly powerful. Both labors, I focused on remembering and calling on all my female ancestors. It brought to me this amazing power source, that I could draw from.

Be sure to reach down and feel the baby's head if you can. That really helped me with pushing and it was an amazing sensation to feel this REAL, little live person coming out of my body.

Also, I learned with my first labor (and applied it to my second) that once you reach the point where you are really saying, "I can't handle it anymore. I can't handle it getting any worse than this", it _doesn't_ get any worse. So you know if you have made it to that point, than you can make it the rest of the way, too.

The main thing that makes me saddest about not having any more babes is that I won't ever get to birth a child again!


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

I too, loved birth. I kept crying after the experience out of joy and pride. I cannot believe how strong, powerful and alive I felt. I have never felt such emotion, love and oneness with the universe. I imagined women everywhere giving birth and I was so happy to have the chance to be a part of that.
It is truly a beautiful, beautiful thing that you will always remember and hopefully hold as one of the dearest moments in your life.
Basically, it was such an honor to have the experience and the most amazing reward to work so hard and have my wonderful son at the end of it.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Labor is the ultimate head trip.

Only a woman can understand this.


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

A ton of great posts here (I read most but not all so sorry if I'm repeating). I think it was really an empowering experience for a woman. I also feel that the bond I have with my son is so strong and I had this immediately. It was so natural the second he was born. I think laboring with him is part of that. I think the hormones and emotions you feel going through labor are so intense and that intensity stays with you when you are caring for your newborn. Not to say that people who don't labor or labor with medication don't bond with their children, I'm just saying for me it was really THAT significant!!!

It is SOOOOOOOOO Worth it!!!


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

The most amazing moment is when you hold that child for the very first time- naked and wet, and realize that this is the little person that has been living inside you for nine months. There is such a sense of peace, joy, wonderment and awe in that moment. I've had it twice and could live that moment over every day of my life and not get tired of it.









(I'm getting teary just thinking about it...)


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had 4 unmedicated births.

The experience seems to be related in how you interpret and view it.

I have had a birth that was painful and I was out of control. This is why: I viewed my self as a victim that something was being done to me that I could not control.

The birth after that was very different. My view of birth had changed. This birth was longer than the previous one and hard. However, I remember thinking half way through it "this is a peice of cake" I described it afterward to people who asked in this way: "It was like a hard aerobics class" Everyone looked at me as if I was a little off but......... think of it this way. Have you ever pushed yourself in excercise until you feel the burn, because you had a goal in mind and soomething you wanted to accomplis? Birth, is that. YOu are using muscles to get your baby out. Muscles that don't work that hard except during labor. The work of getting the baby out gets tiresome and the muscles burn. But, you are not a victim you are a strong woman doing hard work for a good reason with a wonderful goal in mind and a fantastic prize to be won in the end.

Thinking this way, changes the pain because it changes your perception. And that is half the battle.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i am gonna print this thread, it is so great!
i feel i can do anything now!
thanks all of you!


----------



## Tyleah (Sep 10, 2004)

Labor is an incredible journey into your soul or spirit. You will come to know yourself through this pain and release in such a different way. I felt the strength and power of my body and from this learned that I can do anything I want to with enough determination and support. The pain is such a distant memory now that it is hard to convey that part. It was like riding waves that you knew you were going to get relief from. It helped when it really hurt to remember that the pain was good b/c it meant your body was doing what it needed to and that it was bringing the baby out. Also, positions were really important. You don't have to feel like you need to study a bunch - this isn't yoga class. When you are in labor, move around and just be quiet in your mind to check out what feels right. I spent a great amount of time on my hands and knees. My muscles were shakey I was so tired from the position, but anytime I switched to side or back I knew it wasn't right from how it felt. I was in a hospital that saw more medicated, managed births than mine, but I had a wonderful ob and midwife. Also, I had a birthplan, supportive husband, a birth stool which was awesome! It got me in a squat position for actually delivering the baby. The most amazing part of the birth was the light - I mean the actual light in the room. I could see this bright white light that felt like it was splitting me in two, but yet soothing me through this experience. I now believe it was the spiritual energy of our maker God. I have not been a religious type person, but this rocked my world. I also had this incredible intuition about the people around me. I knew who was there to be supportive and who didn't really get it. My labor lasted from Friday evening to Sat. around 2pm. It never really got hard until Sat. from about 9am on. I think it would have been shorter, but I held on to the baby b/c I had to work through the fear of having her as I labored (my first was a c-section). The funny thing that happened was one of the nurses that didn't understand what was going on (I'm in a hospital gown) asked the midwife if she thought I wanted to put on my panties. OMG!!! I was into labor big time at this point, not really able to talk to anyone, just dealing with it and on all fours. Do I want my panties!!! CRazy. You will do great.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

Being pregnant and giving birth is the MOST empowering thing I have ever done in my life. When I was pushing my baby out, I felt like a goddess. As soon as she was up on my belly, I had this overwhelming rush of euphoria and satisfaction of this little person that I helped to create.


----------



## nora--not a llama (Feb 25, 2005)

Great things about labor??
It was simply, completely, unequivocally the most empowering experience I have ever had.
I loved everything about it.
Blessings to you!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Labor is a head trip.

And labor is more easily done at home without all of the tubing, wiring, electrodes, probes, space outfits, gloves, bright lights, drugs, moving from one room to another, change of shifts and unfamiliar faces.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

...And when you are done, you have your baby!!

Life goes on !!

Well begun is half done.


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

Labor was awesome and hard. I had the most wonderful support team that I ordered around








But the greatest moment was when I pushed Elijah out and I had this beautiful, wonderful, incredable creature in my arms looking around at the world for the first time. I just don't understand why people don't talk about that more! I still can't believe that we GET to do this! We are so lucky.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
Labor is the ultimate head trip.

Only a woman can understand this.











it really is, I never knew what strength I had until I gave birth- pushing through the pain and then the euphoria of the pain suddenly subsiding as I held my precious Grey for the first time...

not only labor, but right after the baby is born, and the days after... I have never felt so at peace and content.

I have never felt so strong and yet so weak, so "in my own world" yet so connected to those around me as I did when I was in labor.
I was amazed at how little I needed anyone (except during transition)- I was amazed that what felt "right" to me as I labored was being all alone- it made me feel so strong, like an ancient wise woman.

As hard as it was, I already want to do it again!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

This is a GREAT thread. I am SO looking forward to my first birthing experience!!!!


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

I am loving this thread too; I really needed to read this today.

Re: the pain of labor. Yes, it is bad. BUT, there are more physically painful things you may have already endured, or will endure in the future. On another message board, I read a thread about pain. Most posters did not classify labor as their worst pain ever. Things like broken wrists, kidney infections, and migraines were considered more painful. It's weird. I guess because labor is natural, and "pain with a purpose", it is definitely something you can handle and ride through. And there's the payoff of that beautiful, heavy, warm, wet baby on your abdomen. Perfection.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I can't say that I enjoyed the ring of fire at all BUT that feeling of relief when they slip out of you is the best feeling in the world. Pushing towards that pop of relief was incredibly painful but it was almost a good pain. Someone else said you have to have the storm to enjoy the calm and I agree with that. I'm not going to lie it was painful but it was also totally totally manageable. I've had two unmedicated births and in both cases I labored at home as long as possible so I was only at the hospital for 3 hours and 1.5 hours before the births which I think is ideal. The less time you're at the hospital the less that can happen to slow down your labor and stress you out. Compared to my augmented pit births true natural birth was a piece of cake. There was never a time when I thought I couldn't do it. It also gave me an incredible sense of accomplishment. I'll admit to getting a charge out of responding "no I had a unmedicated vaginal delivery" when people say I must have "had" to have a c-section when they learn DD#2 was 10.5lbs. So don't listen to the horror stories. You can do this. Your body and baby were made to do this.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

DH and I did a lot of reading and put a lot of thought into our birth plan. We found a wonderful doula who happened to be a massage therapist, licensed for pregancy massage. Our CNM was busy with another birth, so was in and out of the room, but my doula was there throughout.

Our non-medicated (not even an IV) hospital birth took place in a tub, with DH behind me. I had spent most of my pregnancy practicing calm. I meditated regularly to relaxing nature and instrumental sounds. I brought this music with me to the hospital. Ocean wave sounds combined with the sensation of the warm water in the tub helped me to ride the waves of my contractions without breaking concentration. DH and my doula were there to coach me when I became distracted. The biggest obstacle for me was that I was physically tired by the time I reached the pushing stage. I was less concerned with pain sensations than I was with running out of energy.

Labor is hard work and requires preparation. However, I share the sentiments of an earlier poster... I felt so lucky to have the opportunity! What an incredible experience the entire process was!

This time around, we are planning a home water birth. I am soooo excited!







EDD: 9/16!!! People look at me like I am crazy when I say that.







A friend actually asked me recently if I was afraid. I told her I had read that fear and tension can intensify pain, and I had trained my mind to work with my body... "Riding the waves" instead of allowing them to overwhelm me. I am in control. I picture myself allowing my baby's birth to progress, rather than fighting it. I am anxious to meet our child, look into his/her eyes--- there is nothing comparable.















: BTW, DD weighed 9 pounds 3 ounces, 21 in.

Believe in your body. Take control of your birth.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

I haven't labored yet, but am really glad to have this to read as i enter my third tri-mester.

Aimee


----------



## soulsistah (Apr 21, 2005)

I labored all night quitely in bed, I slept and rubbed my DH's thumb during ctx's...it was so soothing. In the morning while everyone was sleeping, I sat on the front porch and watched the sun come up. I braided my hair and made soup for the midwives. During the day I had fun freaking people out at the grocery store and video store telling them how I was in labor and thought I might have the baby that night. (That was hilarious to me) My midwife, one of three, drove in from off the road around 7pm....later that night when labor had taken a break I tucked everyone in and hung out on the porch again. The one of the highlights was when I was laboring in the pool in the dark, surrounded by candles throughout the room, and the Cranberries playing on the stereo....it was awesome!


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

I had 3 babies. My first two were delivered in the hospital with an epidural. My third was born unmedicated in a birth center. She is my only baby that I look at and marvel at and say "I can't believe she is the baby I GAVE BIRTH TO a year and a half ago." I honestly did not feel the same attachment and accomplishment with the births of my first two daughters.

You are a great mom already. I wish I knew half of what you know going into your first birth. Good luck!


----------



## yequanamama (Aug 30, 2002)

Honestly, I think I might have 6 children because labor and birth are such a high. My babies get to be about 18 months old, and I start craving it again! (Baking #3 right now.







)

The power - the power and the beauty are incomparable. You'll find your rhythm, and with support and love around you, do what 99% of mothers during the last several thousand years have done - give birth to another human being.







You're gonna love it!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

just want to tell everyone:
(after severe pre-ecclampsia) birthing rocked!








i want more!

p.s. i have started this thread loong time ago.


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Being in labor is like entering an altered state of consciousness- yeah, it hurts, but I really don't care!

Yup. That's exactly how I felt. I was soooo mellow through my labor. When I look back on it, the one thing that comes to my mind is: Wow, that was actually kinda fun!


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

How about this...when you're done, you have a baby! You'll never get reimbursed so well for working so hard again.


----------



## babacyd (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations Clavicula. I am happy for you. ANIKO

I am a hungarian too.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Great things about labor? A truely amazing experience. I really tried to get into it and really FEEL what was going on so I could write about the details later









Immediately after birth my DH asked me something about wanting to do it again, and I think I just gave him this look like, "are you kidding???" But then, alas, about a week later, I said, "you know, I wouldn't mind doing that again to really FEEL what was going on...it was just so amazing!"


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

Honestly for me labor was not that great and I even got an epidural. But by the time that I had to start pushing my epidural had run out so I ended up giving birth natural and it was very painful. In the end it was worth it to see my beautiful baby girl but the pain is still very bad. The pain is still bad. But I am living with it. Hopefully you have a high pain tolerance or you will be begging for an epidural and it will be too late. Sorry that I didnt have anything good to say. What can I say Im a wimp when it comes to being in pain.


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnihoneyluv*
Honestly for me labor was not that great and I even got an epidural. But by the time that I had to start pushing my epidural had run out so I ended up giving birth natural and it was very painful. In the end it was worth it to see my beautiful baby girl but the pain is still very bad. The pain is still bad. But I am living with it. Hopefully you have a high pain tolerance or you will be begging for an epidural and it will be too late. Sorry that I didnt have anything good to say. What can I say Im a wimp when it comes to being in pain.

Well, it is true that everyone has a different threshhold for pain, and also true that epidurals don't always work the way they're supposed to. But it's a fact that if your epidural wears off, you will have more pain than if you had never gotten one to begin with. That's because, during unmedicated labor, your brain produces endorphins to relax you and "fuzz" your mind and soften the pain for you. Once the pain is gone with an epi, the endorphins are gone, too, and then once the epi is gone--BAM! The pain is there, but without the endorphins to help out. I have a friend who went through the same thing. Yikes! Here's hoping that if you have another, it goes much easier for you.


----------



## Loris (May 4, 2004)

I Had A Home Birth And It Was Wonderful - 2nd One

I Really Made An Effort To Control My Breathing - Deep Breaths And Long Exhales And Also Did Allot Of Visualization - Every Time I Had A Contraction I Would Visualize My Cervex Opening Up - And It Really Made Things Happen Quite Quickly

You Will Really Be Happy You Had A Natural Birth - Good Luck


----------



## autumn_faune (Jun 15, 2005)

don't forget about the labor that brings sexual pleasure with it! and the orgasm with the ring of fire! oooh golly I gotta have another baby! nothing like it ever!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I have come to realize that labor is SO different for each woman. For instance, SunniHoneyLuv said labor is very painful. My labor was really not that painful! I did not even realize I was truly in "LABOR" until I went to my midwife, she checked me, and I was 8 CM dialated! I was laughing and talking through my contractions at that point. When I got to 10 cm it started to hurt more, and I breathed through each one, but still, it was NOTHING like I expected and I couldn't believe that it was so "easy." However, I know I'm not the norm. BUT, it was an amazing experience and I was truly taken aback that my body could perform such a function with such little distress!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

After you're done, you have the most amazing "I did it" feeling. So much pride for yourself and your body's amazing accomplishment. Truly empowering.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

The very best thing about natural, unmedicated childbirth is that once it is over, it is over!

Most of the pain anyway!


----------



## lactavia (Aug 25, 2005)

I would give birth again in a second...it's the being pregnant thing that I won't do again.

How bout that?


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I was so relaxed that my DH thought I was asleep. The nurse sent me back home.

I ended up with an unassisted home birth, and it was inspiring.

When the surges came, I rode them. I welcomed each one and then said goodbye to it, happy that that particular surge was gone forever.

I loved feeling free to make noise and making sounds felt soooooo good.

Truly amazing.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I had back laobr, and an anterior baby. (Not sure how that happened!) I also screamed like a banshee throughout, because it hurt. But the coolest thing about labor is... YOU CAN DO IT!!! Really! It's hard work, it hurts, but it's doable.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

This thread is amazing! Exactly what I needed to read!

I'm all excited to go into labor now!!!


----------



## 3ncountin (Nov 12, 2005)

Usually my last 45 minutes of labor are painful,I end up yelling like a crazy woman! BUt then my body changes ,dilation is complete and it's time to push and you can call me crazy but I think as long as you are allowed to push in the position you are most comfortable in ( noy the stranded beetle position) the actual birth stage feels good . With my first daughter I had an orgasmic birth and nothing can compare to that.I love giving birth and I am looking forward to it again.


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

I used hypnobirthing and it was amazing! A pain-free, unmedicated birth. Once in the hospital and once at home. I used Marie Mongan's method at http://hypnobirthing.com and it was great.

Labor is wonderful, exhilirating and empowering. Look forward to it - don't dread it. It's beautiful and amazing!


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

heres something that happened to me. Lots of people were telling me horror stories especially when they heard I was planning a home birth("no drugs? omg!"







). This actually helped me because right before the midwife said it was time to push I said "is that it??"








I seriously couldn't believe I was ready to push! I was waiting for it to get more painful like everyone said. And for me the pushing part was very satisfying. Yes it hurts but it feels good in a wierd way to finally get to push.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

I cannot imagine having had a medicated birth. In between contractions, I was able to completely rest and get some guidance from my midwife for the next push. My whole mind was in the process, I was able to think through the contractions, focused on the process, and the goal. It was so important that I was able to work with my body, I wasn't numbed so every push was productive. (I ended up only pushing for 20 minutes.)

Labor hurts, but afterward you will feel so good about yourself! Your body is designed to do this. I think medication only gets in the way. Either your mind is not all with it, or you are numbed from an epidural and can't work productively with your body, instead only dragging out the process. Go into it optimistically, you can do this! And when it's over, you'll have a beautiful baby in your arms!


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I love this thread!







I'm so glad it's a sticky!


----------



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

There are SOOO many great things about natural labor. Read my birth story in my siggy. But to name a few:

To feel the way your body is suppose to work is not painful, it is intense, overpowering and beautiful.

To have to work as a team with the person who helped create the child in you, is a dance. The most wonderful dance my dh and i have EVER danced. Because in our first dd's birth i had an epi and there was no need to dance. It was an experience we will never forget.

I didnt truely believe i was in labor til i hit transition! I had expected it to be as miserable feeling as my first birth (pitocen induced)!! Labor is truely not as painful as others make it out to be!

Because you can stand tall & proud that you stuck to your beliefs and didnt allow others to determine your path!

Because your child will enter this world unadulterated by any medications!!!

My last birth is truly the most beautiful day of my life and it has led me on a new path in my life. Natural childbirth is amazing and after you have had it, you will be able to stand your ground for yourself. You will recover faster then a medicated birth and you will be so empowered!!!!


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

I had an unmedicated hospital birth and it was the most amazing, empowering experience. I was able to stand up and pee on my own immediately (thanks but no thanks for offering the catheter, doctor sissorhands!) and felt better than I had in my life thanks to the hormone surge.

I am proud that I had enough faith in my body to do what it was meant to do.

I have no worries over DD being affected by medications.

I had a doctor who was ready to take over and start running the show (MY show!) but after DH told him to sit the hell down he stayed away from us. I will have my next delivery at home.


----------



## mirandahope (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm going to be in labour sometime in the next few weeks, and this thread is encouraging, particularly the insights about how we are not victims, and when we allow ourselves to "ride the waves", and go with what is happening, and lean on our supports that the experience is easier. I find that very encouraging!

Thanks, Mamas!


----------



## JennieYoung44 (Jan 21, 2006)

So many but i will name just two:

When you feel the baby's body moving inside of you and with you coming down the birth canal right before a contraction and you feel more in tune with the entire universe than you ever thought possible. I wasn't prepared for the fact that the baby would still kick and move while we were in labor. It is beautiful.

The urge to push is incredible. It isn't like, "come on, you are ready to push!" It is, "oh, whoa, i am pushing." It isn't you at all. It is just this powerful force that surges through your body, opens you up and moves that baby out... and that does not happen with a medical birth! God, I could live every day in that moment. It is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## CILYAB (Jun 6, 2006)

My best feeling, besides the baby on my chest immediately after was what I now call my "sacred birth circle" - even though we had a hospital birth, the people with me (husband, sister, doula, midwife, nurse) made me feel so safe and supported that as they stood around me wiping my head, holding my foot, applying compresses, I felt like I was at the head of an ancient and sacred circle of women (except for daddy) with my baby at the center. A memory/feeling I will cherish forever.


----------



## copykitten (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom*
Hey I had an unmedicated hospital waterbirth







birth is so totally cool, you will love it. We walked around the hospital room (we could have left the room I just wasn't comfortable with that), we laughed chatted had a ball. Everyone was totally supportive of my choice. I drank a ton of water, could have eatten but didn't want to. Nurses stayed away midwife checked on us everyonce in a while.

Not everyone would find this cool, but I actually liked the ring of fire (ok maybe that is the wrong word :LOL ) but I could feel myself opening up to let our baby come into the world, for me that was just so neat.

Dh caught both of our children, the man I love who created life with me was the first one to touch our children on the "outside".









Oh and as far as "embarassing stories", we can all imagine those, I didn't have any of those moments. So don't worry.

Your body is amazing, think about how cool and miraleous it is that your body can grow and birth another human being.

I really wanted to thank the OP of this thread for starting it. Without it I wouldn't have found this reply. I especially wanna thank Eman'smom for posting it!

I have wanted a homebirth since I found out I was pregnant, but my husband just wasn't going for it. He is scared something will go wrong and it is a valid fear. So I did some searching and found a hospital in my area that offers waterbirths with a midwife! I am so excited!!! Thank you all so much!


----------



## cozzensclan (Feb 10, 2005)

The thing about labor that was wonderful for me was the sense of accomplishment that comes with it. Having a natural labor means that everything that happens comes from YOU, not the medications, not a doctor or anyone else, just you. After all is said and done and your baby is born, you will feel a new power within yourself that you never knew was there before. I remember after my first child was born that I couldn't believe that I had actually accomplished a natural birth. That really set the stage for the rest of my life. Now I believe that whatever I want to do, if I want it bad enough I will do it. So will you.

Someone else made a comment about getting to the point where you think "I can't do this anymore" or "I can't take it if it gets any worse" and then it doesn't get worse. This is so true. I have reached this point in each of my labors where I actually thought I would not be able to stand another minute of the pain. But in each case, it was immediately before my body kicked in and started pushing and the really bad pain was completely gone. Just remember that this is what your body was made to do. If you believe you can do it, you will. But if you give in to fear (your own or more likely that projected on you by others) you will never make it through. Believe in yourself!!


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

I heard a lot of horror stories, maybe this was good because when it was finally my turn to labor...it was hard but it wasn't anything that my body could not handle. I kept telling myself through each contraction that it would end and as long as I stayed calm the pain would not get worse. I thought of happy thoughts and would not allow people to speak to much around me because silence was my best remedy. I also kept telling myself like a mantra that women have delivered babies naturally since humans evolved and there was no reason that I would not be able to get through this experience that would not last a life time. Most intense beautiful day of my life thus far, can not wait to do it again. There is going to be pain...such intense pain but nothing that your body can't handle. Think good thoughts and your body will follow...my body did.


----------



## illinoismommy (Apr 14, 2006)

Medication DOES get in the way. I wish I had known about the "side effects" of epidurals before my last birth, now I am looking forward to giving birth to this baby naturally. Well, sometimes I feel scared, but othertimes I feel excited.


----------



## mostly jays (Aug 2, 2006)

My labors were absolutely perfect for me. They began on the perfect day, at the perfect time, with the right people around me... on and on... One of the gifts during pregnancy was that I surrounded myself with the positive birth stories. I never witnessed, nor heard "horror" stories. I actually enjoyed my births. It was a wonderfully, powerful, intense, joyous, intimate experience. Wish I could do more, but age won't let me! I also stayed very vertical during pregnancy, ie: alot of yard work, walking, etc. I'm sure that was helpful!

Enjoy!

Ludia


----------



## corimom (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi!

I have 2 boys - and their labours/births were totally different! I was induced for the first - it was SOOOOOOO painful







: - I wanted an epidural, had one and felt blessedly, pain-free! BUT it was weird pushing him out while not feeling anything, and afterwards didn't truly feel like he was my baby.... Also had problems with my milk coming in, and he was a very sleepy baby. Not an experience I wanted to repeat.









The second labour and birth was PHENONMENAL!!!







It started naturally and progressed at its own speed (quite quickly actually) and was not very painful at all! I had done some of the pain management techniques in the book Birthing From Within - and that helped IMMENSELY! Lots of visualization (cervix opening) and *accepting* the pain rather than distracting myself from it and trying to get away from it. The only part that was *painful* was transition which only lasted about 45 min, and my doula gave me some Rescue Rememdy which calmed me considerably. I naturally felt the urge to push and it only took about 11 min of my own instinctual pushes and my 9lb 4oz baby boy was born! I brought him up to my chest and I announced to the room that he was a boy and I cut the cord when I felt ready to. It was one of the most sacred experiences I ever had!

Did I mention that this wonderful second birth actually took place in a hospital with a nurse coming in and out and a doctor there as well???!!!







Sounds unbelievable - but amazing hospital births CAN happen! I just made sure my wishes were known and my doctor supported me - as long as there was no medical emergency. My doctor even told me afterwards that the instintual way I was pushing (teeny tiny pushes rather than holding them for the whole contraction - like my doctor was trying to get me to do!) was for the best because my baby came out so fast - 9lbs 4 oz and I DID NOT tear!!!!

The most important thing is to prepare yourself as much as possible and TRUST yourself as much as possible. YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Can I tell you how much I love this thread? Thank you ladies for you words of kindness and wisdom.

A friend of mine recently recounted her birth story to me and got me a bit scared about labor (not her intent at all). She had an epidural, three hours of pushing, and baby in the NICU with a pneumothroax due to being the birth canal for so long. She didn't get anytime to bond with her baby and they were basically given the baby back as they walked out of the hospital. She is feeling very nervous about being a new mother (and rightfully so!).

I just can't help thinking maybe she could have avoided some of these issues by not having medication (although I'm certainly not assigning blame). I knew she didn't want a natural birth at all. She said the pain was too much.

Anyway, reading your stories make me feel even more confident about the choices DH and I are making about this birth. I feel quite empowered already.

I can't wait to meet my little one. It can cannot come soon enough.


----------



## lizziejackie (Jun 1, 2005)

I loved it -- even after 36 hrs of it. All natural birth, no meds. I especially loved at the end, when things were so so painful and terrible. I could literally feel my endorphis kicking in and taking over. I remember the pain, but not how horrible it was and remember how things just got so blurry, but could still remember the major points of the baby being born, seeing it come out etc. I felt AWESOME immediately afterwards.


----------



## babycatcher01 (Nov 28, 2005)

Birth is not something that you get to do more then a handfull or more for some, in your life. Each baby comes into this world in their own way. The feelings are like nothing in this world. It is not pain, it is the way your baby enters into this world. We get so caught up with the medical community their lingo the way they say we are suppost to feel. They call it pain does that mean it really is? What is pain? Pain is in a cut for ex were our body is dammaged or harmed in some way. When we give birth are we harming our body? No we are working with our body and our body is working all on its own with out exturnal stimuli.
I kept that in mind with my ds at my home birth. This wasnt a bad thing that was happening. It was the way my body was suppost to be working. How can I call it pain when my body is not being harmed, all it was was my muscles working togather to give me the life that was created inside me. I trusted that my baby knew how be born and I just lost myself in all the feelings, let it wrap around me like a blanket, welcomed every sensation. It was work but we work for everything we have. Mind set can make all the difference in the world, between just having a baby, and giving life.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

When it comes down to getting that baby out, only you can do it. And you CAN do it. You are the most powerful creature on earth at that moment!!!


----------



## hipcoolmama (Oct 2, 2006)

After you're done, you have a baby! Yay!


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 26, 2006)

I was amazed at how easy childbirth was... there are so many horror stories I think the built up fear of it can make worse, if you let it. Let your body do the work and before you know it your little babe will be in your arms.

While I was pregnant, I tried to only surround myself with wonderful birth stories, not wanting to fill my head with all the negative ones.

A great book to read for any pregnant woman planning on a natural birth... Ina May's Guide to Childbirth.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Thought I'd add my two cents for any first timers out there...

We had a homebirth. It was _fantastic_. The best was being left alone at midnight with my sweet little girl and my husband in our own bed to sleep. No visitors, no phonecalls, nothing but lovin'. Bliss.

Oh, the question was about labor!







That really was great, too. Such an education, not like anything I'd read, but still similar. I made it happen. I made HER happen. So awesome.


----------



## boobjuice (Jul 23, 2006)

birth is not so bad, in fact it is as easy as falling off a log. i didn't experience any pain per say, extreme discomfort during transition and a wonderful sense of relief when my body was pushing. i learned from my birth that for the most part i had no control over most of it and i didn't have to really think about it. my body just did what it is supposed to, give birth.

you can view my birth at:

http://wahmdigitalscrapbooks.com/birth1

good luck and blessings







:


----------



## Trusting (May 23, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone who responded to this thread; it's wonderful to read these positive experiences as I head into the home stretch!


----------



## melissakc (Nov 13, 2006)

I LOVED the pushing part. Most people I know were afraid of that stage, but I really liked feeling that it was close to the end and I was making progress. I didn't care about the pain. I pushed right through it! I think that's when the primal part of me took over.

I was also surprised that I lost my inhibitions then. I knew I was supposed to, but I'm such a modest person that I didn't think that would happen to me. But it did! I made noises and didn't care what I looked like or what anyone must have thought of me.


----------



## hairpin (Aug 28, 2005)

I think it's actually easier to do a natural birth than it is to be medicated. It means your body can work at the pace that it was made to.

I gave birth in a hospital. It was painful, but not painful like breaking a leg or anything I would naturally associate a hospital with. We had fun... especially at the beginning and watched "Princess Bride" on a laptop computer. The hospital staff was very supportive, and I feel like they were a great blessing to me. The only really rough patch was when I was getting close to 10 cm and was having trouble handling the pressure mentally. It didn't hurt. I just wanted to push soooo badly! I blacked out a couple of times during these final contractions before pushing and my mind wandered to other places, kind of like dreaming but not being asleep.







It was crazy!

And like everyone else says just having the baby in my arms at the end was such an awesome experience. I felt like something in me clicked. It was a "Eureka" moment when I realized this is what we are meant to do! It was such a sense of extreme fulfillment.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

My first birth was unassisted in a hospital. There were some 'issues' but they were freak cirumstances so they don't count here. What did count to make it a great experience is i was really well-educated about the natural birthing process (a bradley method book really went into the physiological details about labor and birth that helped me understand all this - the mechanics of labor) and also i was thuroughly educated about all the medical interventions possible at the hospital.

Knowing the hospital's 'most common practices' helped me clearly address what i did and didn't want, put it down on paper in a clear, concise birth plan, and since i was educated about it all there was no-one could second guess my decisions or why i came to the conclusios i came to.

I know you wanted positive experiences only but it is only fair to say there were some complications in my experience that no-one, let alone me in my first birth, could have forseen. However, i think education and clear communication/dialog with the delivery staff is of upmost importance to have a positive experience overall. Empower yourself and it will be the best it can be even if you run into 'issues' of your own.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, and it is okay to feel as educated as possible and still ask for guidance!!! the people at the hospital/birthingcenter/etc have been through a lot more labors than you and may have tidbits of wisdom to share!


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

its the most amazing thing i ever did...it hurt, it was hard as hell, but it was awesome. even though my birth was NOTHING like i had planned, i STILL can't wait to do it again...you'll see, you'll be great!


----------



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay. Labor hurt like you-know-what.

But one thing people don't tell you: You have breaks!
I went into labor expecting 20+ hours of non-stop, barely-able-to-breathe pushing.
What I got was 2 hours of pushing, with about 5 minutes of pain-free, coherant time between pushes! I couldn't believe it. I even napped between pushes!
But holding your baby and knowing "I did this... I brought this little thing into the world, and I ROCK because of it!" is the.most.awesome.feeling.
Definately a head trip, as a PP said.

However... I can't say i'm quite ready to do it again yet... Poke me in a few years, and we'll talk.


----------



## wannathird (May 23, 2007)

It hurt like hell but i am doing it again this time at home. I know its no walk in the park but i would never take another drug like i did for my first preganncy unless i had to have a C section.

I cant say it was easy but i can say it was worth it i was awake and feeling and was able to leave 24 hours later.

Good luck and you will do great


----------



## InaX5 (Aug 8, 2007)

Birth makes me feel powerful, Womanly & very connected spiritually & Men can't do it.

I actually like giving birth but am miserable being pregnant.

Oh yeah & I'm good at it!, labours have been long to short but I have never spent more then 4 minutes pushing!


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

You know what? I had a medicated (pitocin, Nubain), hospitalized labor that lasted 24 hours, and I _still_ thought the birth was a great experience. I did not have an epidural or an episiotomy, but I did have a pudendal block (where they numb you "down there" before the baby crowns). You can find my birth story (in which I don't think I ever mention that I thought it was pretty great, but that's what I thought then and think now) in my signature, if you're interested in reading it.

It was after my baby was out that I really got upset. I wrote this ranty post today, in which I share my postpartum wish list, and I feel so much better after writing it.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I was induced at 42 weeks with Pitocin, but I had a great unmedicated labor, and pushing lasted only 14 minutes and felt really really good.

One of my favorite parts of labor was when it really started to hurt, and I felt my endorphins kicking in. They really do change how you perceive everything! My DH and I were slow dancing to a mix of tunes we'd made beforehand. We both felt this intense love for each other, more than we ever had (more than my wedding day, even!). I was crying, but crying for joy. It was amazing!


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

It was a trip, so empowering, exciting and happy to feel my body working and doing what it was made to do when I was giving birth to my baby. I loved that feeling of...its really hard to describe... fullness, potential, life giving power. I'm excited to do it again! I will say that I'm so incredibly happy that I didn't have an epidural or numerous interventions because I wouldn't have been able to enjoy the experience and find the comfortable positions that I did. I'm glad that my baby wasn't exposed to the chemicals and drugs of the epidural or pitocin and that I was able to do it ON MY OWN and have my husband giving me the counterpressure and support, and my friend the words of encouragement and expressions of confidence in my ability. Really, I'm excited to give birth again...and again... and possibly a couple more times after that.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have 34 weeks and have been nervous about my upcoming birth, I just had to say reading these messages has been so awesome, so inspiring!! Having an unmed birth in a med birth world is difficult, you get a lot of negative input from others and come across a lot of naysayers. the only 2 women who support my choice is my MW and my doula.... i am so looking forward to this experience. I am nervous, but I am also so excited!! you women are AMAZING!!!


----------



## melissakc (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmama8824* 
I have 34 weeks and have been nervous about my upcoming birth, I just had to say reading these messages has been so awesome, so inspiring!! Having an unmed birth in a med birth world is difficult, you get a lot of negative input from others and come across a lot of naysayers. the only 2 women who support my choice is my MW and my doula.... i am so looking forward to this experience. I am nervous, but I am also so excited!! you women are AMAZING!!!









Sam, I hope you have a great birth experience! I just had my second baby three weeks ago (my previous post was a long time ago) and it was an amazing experience. I can't stop thinking about it, actually. Don't worry about the naysayers--they've probably never had a natural birth so they don't know what it's like. Going in with a pro-brith attitude makes a huge difference in your perception and your experience. Going through labor without fear, knowing that everything is happening the way it should, allows you to move beyond the pain. Good luck!


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so thankful for this thread. Thank you all for posting!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Birthing made me feel like a mighty Amazon! And when He came out, and he was all warm and slippyon my belly I couldn't stop feeling him! I don't know who said it's a boy, or if I saw myself, but the first thing I said was, "OH, my Henry!" He smelled amazing, and he felt so clean!
I was very relaxed during most of labor and I remember the nurse who was trying to read his heart rate with a doppler said'come on baby give me one good accel' I said(very slowly) "I'm not stressed out, wh should the baby be?"








Tis nurse didn't kow what to expect with an unmedicated birth, but she was very cool. Noone even offered me any interventions! That's wh I feel safe doing a natural delivery in hospital agian, I had a wonderful experience the first time!
I too get a charge out of telling people thatstory, and then telling them he weighed 9 lbs 5 ozs!


----------



## purple_kangaroo (Feb 20, 2006)

For me, the greatest feeling was being able to push and feeling like I was working with my body, and seeing results from the hard work and pain. It felt great. I just remember being so excited about that with my first, when I finally went into transition. It felt so good to push with the contractions.


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have people around you who are going to really be an encouragement during labor? You need really possitive people who make you feel safe and who will help you stay focused during the more intense parts...a doula, a good friend, your mom...someone really encouraging who believes in you! You'll do great! Don't be afraid to cry, to yell out, to try new laboring possitions, to shower/bathe all that stuff.
-Rebecca


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

Labor made me, like so many others, feel like I could do anything. It was empowering and at the same time humbling to labor through those contractions - humbling b/c I was truly not in control: my body was and my baby was, and my job was to get through each contraction as best as I could. It was a challenge, and my husband and doula were fantastic supporters.

I ended up with a non-medicated birth, and to this day, I look back at my labor with such pride and love. I am pregnant again, due in May, and as odd as this may sound, I am already looking forward to birthing again. Yes, it is painful. But it is an amazing thing.

I also found that having had my natural birth was an incredible help to me in those first few weeks postpartum. I suffered a little PPD and thinking back to my birth and what I was able to do with my body made me feel strong and good.


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

Giving birth to my son (naturally) was the single most beautiful, empowering and greatest moment in my life...hands down. I had a long labor...but I wouldn't take back or change any of the 37 hours that brought my baby closer to my arms. The pushing part was the most exciting part...I remember saying...Alright...I can DO this!!! I never felt more like a woman...I've never felt more beautiful and capable than when I allowed my body to do what it was meant to do. I'm so glad that I was "present" for my birth. I get chills and smiles everytime I think about it.


----------



## hattifattener (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a natural birth partly out of curiosity; I wanted to see if it could be done, and I wanted to see if it could be done by me.







The "Yes, apparently I CAN!" aspect of it felt really good, and of course it was important to me to give my tiny little stockbroker of a daughter (now 3) the best possible start. I wouldn't go back and change anything, even if I could, but I do have one regret about natural birth. By the time DD actually popped out, I was so spent and so wiped out and so focused on the sweet, sweet absence of pain, that when my husband said "It's a girl!", for a second I had absolutely no idea who he was talking about.


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

I love this thread, I am printing out some of your response to add to my doula folder for prospective clients.


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am a mommy to 2 boys, the first had an unmedicated hospital birth, and the second had an unmedicated, birthing home waterbirth. I'm just 3 weeks post-partum and can't wait to have another!







Birth is an awesome thing...it is both exhausting and empowering! My labors were 12 and 11 hours, respectively. There's nothing embarrassing about giving birth...everything about it is natural and powerful and wonderful! Going to the birthing home, I loved the fact that I could do whatever I wanted! If I wanted to be dressed or naked, that was my call. If I wanted to lay down, stand up, rock, sit on the birthing ball, or go for a walk in the garden, I could. If I wanted to eat or drink, I was welcomed to. If I wanted to be silent, that was fine...but if I wanted to moan or hum or even growl, that was fine too! The sensations you feel are amazing! If you can think about what your body and baby are doing, it takes your mind off of the pain. With each surge, imagine your body hugging your baby and pushing him down, closer and closer to your arms! When your body is telling you that it's almost done, it's O.K. to help your body push your baby out, try to focus on the feeling, the sensations. They are amazing...feeling your baby moving down, stretching and opening your body, breathe and relax as you feel the burn of your baby's head moving out of your body, then out comes his head! Reach down and touch your sweet child's head, feel his hair, then feel the resistance of the final surge pushing his shoulders closer and closer, then suddenly the release as your baby is birthed into the world by his mommy's wonderful, beautiful, miraculous body!!! How AWESOME is that?!? I can't wait to do it again! Then to be able to look back and realize what your body did, not just in the last hours, but the last 9 months! It grew and nourished this child that you're now holding in your arms. Need I say more?


----------



## amrock (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for contributing to this forum! This was my first time visiting, and I had to join after seeing all the positivity here! You mama's ROCK!!! I feel so much more encouraged to have a natural birth because of what I have read. I'm due in May and I feel ready! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

I love this thread. I wish I'd read it before my labor! LOL

I gave birth to my son 6 weeks ago at home. My labor was 23 hours and I had hip pain with each contraction from the start. For the first 14 hours I moved around a lot and tried different positions, even relaxing in the birthing pool. I vocalized a lot to help focus and, even with the hip pain, it was all very manageable. After the birthing pool, I was so relaxed my labor really slowed down so we tried stripping the membranes to speed things up again.

After that it was like swimming in the ocean. Each wave swallowed me up, just barely this side of being completely overwhelming. Then I would pop out the other side and everything would be smooth and peaceful before the next wave overcame me. A lot of labor prep stuff I read talked about visualizing and distancing yourself from the pain, but I felt intensely inside myself and inside the pain. That probably sounds worse that it was. Even when the pain was everywhere, I didn't have to do anything except be and then it was gone. I never reached an "I can't take this anymore" moment though I think I did say "I don't know how much longer I can do this" for a couple of hours.







I did wonder for a while if Rowan would actually ever come out, though!

When the pushing did finally come, I was in an altered state of consciousness. I don't really remember the time between when he started to descend and when his head came out--just a lot of pushing. My husband said it was like I was possessed. I just remember my body needed to push, so I pushed. It hurt a lot but in a very distant kind of way. Then I felt Rowan's body slip out of me and the midwife laid him on my belly. He scrunched up his little face and cried for a few seconds, then he opened his eyes and looked up at me. That moment is just indescribable. My body brought this little person into the world.

It took me about two days to want to do it again. I wish child care didn't cost so much so I could do it sooner! If nothing else, I'd like to experience birth while I'm more grounded instead of so overcome by the power of it I hardly remember anything. I hope I don't have hip pain again, though.


----------



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

I had my first baby in December and it was a totally unmedicated, intervention-free birth in a birthing center with a midwife and doula. It lasted 25 hours from the time my water broke until he was born, and it was definately painful, but it was also truely the most incredible experience. I found strength within myself that I never dreamed I had and felt such a sense of acomplishment afterwards. I did it! And the best reward of all was seeing my perfect little boy come out healthy and so alert...looking around, listening to my voice, and ready to nurse.


----------



## so_blessed (Dec 24, 2007)

I love being in labor and delivering without medication! It is so exciting. It is painful, but completely manageable if you are prepared. I have given birth to four babies, and have felt completely ready to do it again, right afterward, each time!

It is also such an incredible bonding experience with DH....each time. I will be sad when I know that there will not be another time for me to birth a child.


----------



## leosmommy (May 11, 2008)

.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't read all the responses, but what I have read resonates with my experience... I felt an awesome amount of power and felt the most 'authentic' ever!!!! I just W A S. Having the wonderful support of DH and my doula could never be replaced and IMO is essential (having the support of whomever you feel comfortable with).... yes, there are things that are not so pretty, but my birth experience is still something (OK, it's only 3 months ago) that I look back on with awe (reading and rereading the birth story I wrote in the first weeks when it was all still fresh)... It was such a celebration of life and my love for DH. So, the "embaressing" stuff pales in comparison to the experience itself. Go for it









Good luck


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Some great things about labor:

Leaning against my lover in the birth tub, feeling completely embraced and supported and loved.

Singing to my baby "come baby come baby baby come come".

Seeing his face for the first time, awake and alert and calm, and brushing the cawl off his head.


----------



## Sunstone (Apr 22, 2007)

Having a baby naturally is so amazing. Yes it hurts, but you don't care- I am not speaking to people that have been confined to a hospital bed on their backs.. because I don't think that would be fun at all. With freedom of movement- Laboring is awesome. I delivered in a birthing center with 2 midwives attending. I am a post-partum and nursery R.N. and did not want a hospital birth b/c I felt that medical interventions weren't what I wanted.

First time pregnancy- natural delivery.

After one false labor start on a Saturday that only lasted a couple hours with some mild-moderate contractions. Sunday we woke up and took an epic walk around a lake... I was really full of adrenaline all day- we then had some veggie tacos for lunch - named "The Birth Tacos" to help bring the baby. By the evening I started contracting and just before midnight... It was on! Real contractions every 5 minutes that didn't stop with activity.. JOY!

The first thing I did was get into the shower. We bought a shower chair halfway through my pregnancy that was a life saver. The warm water was very soothing. I put it on a low setting so it would last longer... not a trickle just like half of what you would normally shower with. I sat down between contractions and visualized my baby being born safely- when I felt one coming on I would stand and do thrusts with the contraction- when I say thrusts, I mean mini thrusts- hands against wall of shower, one foot forward with knee slightly bent, other foot back- only definately have a good nonskid shower mat. After about an hour or so in the shower, I got out... contractions were coming more frequently...every 2-3 minutes. It seemed like labor was really progressing and I started having intense back pain with every contraction. We relieved it with having my husband do counterpressure on my lower back- which got really entertaining when he needed to load the car with our stuff. "GET BACK HERE AND PRESS ON MY BACK NOW"

I can't even stress how important the position I was in was... If I laid down on my side in this stage of labor... I seriously felt like I was being disemboweled... It was sheer agony.. but if I got on my hands and knees or did thrusts using the wall- it was such a managable kind of pain. I completely understand why women who admit to the hospital and have to lay in the bed strapped to a monitor want an epidural. I totally understand. The pain I was having in the "wrong position" whatever that was at the time... was horrific and I can't imagine laying there and feeling that over and over again. So to someone going to the hospital, know that you can still have some freedom of movement even though you are on a monitor! You can stand at the bedside and do thrusts using the bed- don't just lay in bed in agony.. find the position that relieves your pain









So back to the story- I labored from around midnight to 5am at home. We called the midwife at 2am to tell her our progress and agreed to meet at the birthing center around 5am. A 45 minute trip to the birthing center... (owie) If you are in back labor try this trick if you have to take a car ride- put a water bottle or anything similiar between your lower back and the car seat and with the contraction.. push against the water bottle for counterpressure... helped me survive.

Ok.. arrived at the birthing center- got into the room and after a pelvic exam- I was at 6 cm. I was so happy! I think all the moving definately helped my body progress. At 6cm... I started to really move into Labor Land... my endorphins were flowing freely and I just allowed my instinct to take over- I think its hard for some people to give into this mode of labor. To me it felt very primal and intense... like going on a vision quest or something. Continued changing positions all through the labor with suggestions and support from the midwives- we did more thrusts, birthing ball, hands and knees, sat on the toilet. I actually went through transition on the toilet... My little guy was in OP position- so he turned while coming down the canal which relieved the back labor. Sitting on the toilet between contractions, with each one- I would involuntarily come to a standing position- it was incredible how intense they felt. Soon after it was time to push... my water broke around 8am and my little boy was born at 10:25am. The pushing was hard work but felt good- and by that time I was so exhausted I ended up delivering on my back.. something I didn't really want to do but my wrists were so tired from doing hands and knees too long. Something so awesome during this phase of labor was that between each contraction, my midwife would put a drink with a strawn near my mouth and I would take a little sip. It was the BEST thing... like a little reward for pushing. So small but made a big difference. I think next time I will have some cool honey sweetened green tea at the ready for that little boost at the end. Delivering the head did burn... the only pain in labor that you really can't control or change.. but it doesn't last too long and the way to get through it is to really get tough about pushing. Just know that you are at the end and the only way to make that burning stop is to suck it up and push that head out. I remember in my delerium thinking to myself, "Hahahahaha... thats right it hurts, so I'm going to push harder!" Funny the things that go through your mind at that time. Anyhow, once the head was delivered it was all weird to feel the body... so I was really eager to push the rest of him out... I remember saying, "Ahhh get it out" Well there you have it... baby on the belly and "Where have you been all my life"

Some of this might sound scary to people reading but really it was incredible to me. Key things that really made it awesome:

1. Thrusts with contractions. Freedom of movement- period
2. Shower.
3. Amazing support.
4. Hydration.
5. Trusting my body to do what it was meant to do.
6. Visualizing a normal/natural delivery... visualizing my baby in the correct position for birth. I used this tool for months leading up to delivery.

Happy deliveries to you all!

SunStone


----------



## Sunstone (Apr 22, 2007)

duplicate post


----------



## elismum1908 (Jun 5, 2008)

i loved giving birth - and was unmedicated. everyone still thinks i'm crazy because it took 37 hours and was really hard. it took me a long time to dilate. once i was far enough along i spent a couple hours in the tub, but wanted to get out when i started pushing. i was just so tired and the tub wasn't working for me at that point. i pushed for two hours. and the pushing was the BEST part. because i finally felt like the contractions were accomplishing something (in truth every contraction is meaningful, each contraction gets you that much closer to your baby), but they felt different while pushing and i could feel my baby moving down and out. i remember putting my hand between my legs and feeling DS's head, and i remember the point where i felt his head push through and out. that was the best part. and then his body flopped out. we didn't know the sex, so it was really special when my partner, announced boy and i fell in love when he was placed on my chest.

some key ingredients for making this birth possible:
1. i believed in my body. i would repeat "my body was made to do this. i can do this."
2. my partner was on board with the way i wanted to birth and supported me through it all.
3. we had a wonderful doula that supported both of us.
4. an amazing midewife and great nurses.


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

took me a while, but i just finished reading this entire thread. it is SO good to read such inspiring, positive comments by women who have gone through it...i have a feeling some of these stories will be re-playing in my mind as i am experiencing labor for the first time.

i'll be having a HB in 2 months. i'm so glad i've finally come across a mothering forum that includes lots of women who believe in the body's natural ability to give birth without drugs. (i've left Baby-Gaga because i was overwhelmed with the negativity and bitterness that has surrounded any HB, UC, or natural birth posts...)

thanks, ladies


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone who posted in this thread. I read it while I was in early labor and it kept me very excited and motivated throughout. Thank you!









I think the best part of labor was losing my inhibitions and just letting myself get in touch with the primal, animal thing deep inside that most of us normally try to suppress and control. I was groaning, moaning, growling, swaying, kneeling, and stripping off my clothes with total abandon. It was awe-inspiring and beautiful.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had three children, and absolutely loved every moment of their births. My one regret is that we are unlikely to have any more, so I won't get to feel the astounding feeling of power, life and intimacy as the baby, my husband and I work together to bring our family together.

I use Hypnobabies self-hypnosis for my births, so I never felt any pain. It was far more intense and powerful than anything else I have every experienced, but since it wasn't painful I was able to easily embrace and cherish every sensation and really allow my intuition to tell me what my body was telling me. I had so much confidence in myself and my body that even when my third child dropped right past the cervix an brought on an intense birthing wave that moved him right down the birth canal, I welcomed the power of it because I knew that was MY power, and not something that was being done *to* me.

I describe giving birth as feeling like the intensity of 1000 simultaneous orgasms - and the afterglow is equally grand! In fact, the natural "high" I felt after my first birth was so strong that I honestly never came down. My "baseline" level of happiness and physical comfort is actually much higher than it was before giving birth naturally, and the subsequent births just brought it that much higher.

I've never experienced anything emotionally or physically more enjoyable than giving birth.


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome thread! I loved how primal I became. It's like nothing else mattered but the contractions flowing through me, the life coming out of me in numerous ways. I labored in a dark room in a hospital completely naturally thanks to my wonderful midwife. The sun was just beginning to rise and I felt closer to God than I could have if I had gone to church for 20 years. It was so instinctive, powerful, and wonderfully painful. I wasn't thinking about baby, to be honest, just birth and life and God and how thankful I was. There is nothing more full of raw emotion than birth... I hit the full spectrum of emotion in a mere 30 minutes. Then stayed on the happy end of things after a beautiful slimy baby was put on my belly.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Labor was cool! Um, no, it was fun! Well, I guess "exciting" is the right word - those other two just don't sound right. It was great that I knew what should be happening - if I hadn't read "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth" and a Bradley book (among others) beforehand, I would've been clueless. I feel a little sorry for all those women on "Baby Story" who are induced just because they don't have any idea what's going on. Educate yourself & it'll make labor go a lot better than the horror stories you hear in the mainstream US.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just gave birth a week and a half ago.

I am so proud of myself.. as is everyone else.







I love it especially for all the people who think its "crazy" or who think I couldn't do it without drugs.

I feel stronger. And honestly, it did hurt, but it is something I can look back on and say, " yeah, I could do that again.." It is all worth it.

Pain is temporary. I pushed for 2 hours- ouch. When my baby came out I was in tears. Look at what my amazing body and mind just did.

I ROCK.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

Bumping!

I just watched my birth video of #1, as #2 is only a few weeks away. Looking back, it seems harder than it was. So much of it passes in a haze - my memory of most if it was a very deep-within state, riding contractions like I was surfing. It looks like I'm in pain, but what I remember was just internsity. I was grunting and moaning and rocking - very animal. My brow is furrowed the entire time, I am concentrating and clearly someplace else. The first part of labor was crampy but had a groove, and once I fell into the rhythm it was pretty cool because I felt my body working and opening up. Transition was frightening, because the prep is over and it's time...but not quite time. It's like being at the top of a roller-coaster, and you've changed your mind, no longer want to drop, but you know you cannot get off and you have not taken the plunge yet. And then, I was ready. In my mind, I went from being afraid and trying to back away to just stepping forward into the next stage. And WOW, there was such a rush of power! It was daunting but also amazing.
There were a few moments of actual pain (head and shoulders) but they passed so fast. It was not a lingering sensation at all.
And then... the hormonal high hits you. Whooooo! For a few hours post-baby, you feel SO GOOD. It's like the best sex-afterglow ever. Your body is exausted, but a good exhaustion. Just being in bed feels heavenly. Food and drink tastes amazing. And that's not even taking into account the amazement and love you feel for the baby.

Women who have medicated births get the same baby related joy, but oh, they miss out on that rush!


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Labor is amazing and totally life changing!









With my first child I actually experience Kundalini Awakening (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini) with labor - I was in a meditative state and even had a glimpse of nirvana!

My second labor was very different, I was alert and laughing and joking with everyone. It was fast and furious!

Both times I had such fantastic support from everyone around me. They all showered me with praise as I went through it all. Yes, labor is painful, but trust me - it is the ONLY time in life you will go through such pain and then completely forget about it two days later! It's true. Our bodies seen to innately know how to let go of and release the pain of childbirth. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has said this, and it may sound silly, but one of the most pleasurable things to me about an unmedicated birth was eating a huge meal afterward. It was amazing how hungry I was and how wonderful the food tasted and how my body could go back to functioning in such a mundane way after the amazing drama I'd just experienced. I've heard that eating is delayed or is unpleasureable after medicated and surgical births.


----------



## sheashea (Aug 28, 2008)

For me the contractions felt like _really_ intense menstrual cramps. However, when I have menstrual cramps I still have to grit my teeth and get on with my day to accomplish whatever is on my agenda. With birth, it was like,"hey, my schedule is clear." I didn't have to focus on anything else and could just give myself over to the experience.

I know it sounds like I'm making light of it, but really that's what it was like for me.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyKT* 
I've heard that eating is delayed or is unpleasureable after medicated and surgical births.

Yeah, I remember my sister saying after her first birth (with an epidural) the hospital provided a congratulatory meal of steak or lobster. She ate it & rather promptly threw it all back up! I do believe I've also heard this is common with medicated births.

I read one of my doula's birth stories on her website. She birthed at an FSBC & they generally want you to leave within 6 hours of birth. Her story included how they went to chick-fil-a on the way home, then watched college football.

I told her how cool that seemed to me. It resonated with me how birth could be a 'normal', healthy event -instead of a 'medical incident.' (Back then, I still didn't know anyone IRL who'd had a natural birth. My image of the experience was continuing to take shape.)

For me as well, after my natural birth, I do remember being ravenous & the food being fantastic!







(Not hospital food though, of course!







take-out)


----------



## Marisgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

These are all FANTASTIC labor stories. I wish that I had all of these when I had my DS ten years ago. My mom did her best to let me know that it was all a natural process, but complete strangers didn't care.

I will say, I felt my most powerful and most WOMANLY when I gave birth. I've had two unmedicated births and it was a great thing to be able to eat afterwards. The only reason that I know that the medical births/puking afterwards stories hold true is because I had a hernia repair while pregnant with my DD and they fed me afterwards and I couldn't keep it down. Something was said about your stomach shutting down too. BOO!

My contractions for my DS were like intense menstrual cramps and I was able to labor at home until I was 8.5 cm dilated. With DD, I labored and walked (because I kept having false labor and kept getting sent back home by my MW) until I couldn't comfortably take it anymore - and got to the birthing center at 6 cm. It's a plus to have someone with you that will really respect all of your wishes and will keep you calm, and that makes EVERYTHING so much better.

I'm looking forward to the birth of my twins - and hopefully I will have the same feedback on or around January.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

This thread is such an encouragement.


----------



## shells_n_cheese (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lit Chick* 
Women who have medicated births get the same baby related joy, but oh, they miss out on that rush!

I had a homebirth (obviously unmedicated) and I didn't get a "that rush". I have heard the same thing from other mothers. An unmed birth does not gaurantee a birth high. Not to mention I know women who had epidurals and did feel a birth high afterwards.

That being said, though the labor and birth hurt like hell, I felt very powerful. I had tapped into a part of myself that I never knew was there.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shells_n_cheese* 
I had a homebirth (obviously unmedicated) and I didn't get a "that rush". I have heard the same thing from other mothers. An unmed birth does not gaurantee a birth high. Not to mention I know women who had epidurals and did feel a birth high afterwards.

That being said, though the labor and birth hurt like hell, I felt very powerful. I had tapped into a part of myself that I never knew was there.

I had an unmedicated birth with my son and I didn't get the high either. It was a traumatically painful birth, fully dilated 2 hours after AROM and 2 hours of pushing. He was 10.5 lbs with a nuchal hand.

That being said, now that I've healed from that (emotionally and psychologically) I can honestly say that I feel more like a woman. I AM a woman, hear me roar. Ya know? I made it through to the other side, through a rite of passage. I learned a lot too.

I'm due in October and I honestly have to say I'm almost looking forward to doing it again, strange as that may seem with my past experience.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I had an unmedicated hospital birth with my DD and it was an amazing experience. I was so glad I had read and prepared as much as I had because my labor was so fast, there was no time for anything. Labor was intense and painful when I wasn't able to relax through the contractions. I was just amazed that I was able to do it and I knew what was going on.

My contractions started (well I started feeling them anyway) around noon and got close enough together and I also had some bloody show to where I called my OB. The on call OB said I should head in, but no need to rush or panic as I would be in labor for awhile yet, so we hung out for about an hour until I said ok let's go as contractions were getting more intense. 20 minute drive by DH to the hospital with me groaning at every bump and we arrived around 4pm and then they had lost my preregistration so we had to give all that info again while in labor







but then I got into a triage room. It took awhile before anyone came in and labor was pretty intense. I started thinking at this point that I was being a bit of a wuss, I couldn't be that far along yet and I was having to really focus to keep my body relaxed. The gal checked me and I was 5cm, so I asked if they could have the anestestiologic stop by to weigh my options as it was pretty hard and I was thinking I would have a lot of hours. Looking back, I am sure I was in transition







Also, I remember feeling kind of bad for my DH because I DID NOT want to be touched at all, but he was fine with it.

Anyway, off to my L&D room and when I got up to use the bathroom before getting into the bed, I felt her shift and felt pressure. I knew I was complete, but of course my intellect got in the way at first saying, it can't possibly be already! But when I got out of the bathroom I told the nurses I felt pressure and asked to be checked again so they said sure after they got the IV in. So they did that and then checked me and then







as they started getting frantic calling my OB back and trying to get the room ready and asking me not to push yet. I didn't have an urge to push more than my body was, but I certainly wasn't stopping my body, so I just ignored them all and focused on relaxing. I remember they kept commenting on how well I was doing, how impressed they were and how polite I was









The OB arrived and no worries as I was still fine and he immediately took charge of the nurses and had them lower the lights and just brought the room to a nice calm state. I







him for that. He too was impressed with me and said so, said we could really meet later as I had seen him at my OB office, but hadn't met him officially, and gave me a quick rundown on pushing. My pushing contractions were very far apart, so in between it was a bit odd with all these people standing around looking between my legs all waiting for another contraction









She was born and my OB had me reach down between my legs so his hands and my hands together caught her, which again was awesome, and immediately brought her to my chest. She was so small and perfect and had hair and wow I was in awe. Then she peed on me







and then I latched her on, she didn't really suck yet, but it was good to just have her in my arms







The nurses and OB were again congratulating me and complimenting me, I could tell they hadn't seen many births like this (and I am guessing the med student who was in the room hadn't seen any like mine). She was born just after 6pm.

And I really felt so good afterward, sure tired and hungry and whatnot, but the good tired after a really good workout. The first food I had was so tasty and the first shower I had was heavenly!


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

I LOVED pushing. It just felt so right.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

I had an unmedicated hospital water birth and it was very low intervention and pretty much just the way I wanted it. My labor pains were managable with showering and moving around alot. It wasn't until transition that it got much worse, but by then I was in the birthing tub and that helped a ton. I was at 6 dialated when I went into the tub, and my son was born an hour later. I hardly remember pushing it went so fast. And no tearing.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I love this thread and it made me tear up to read it...
My son's births were several years ago but they were both equally amazing, even though they were completely different. With Ds#1, I was medicated, but I still felt amazing after all was said and done. Ds #2 was an unmedicated hospital birth. It was amazing and awe inspiring to actually feel him move through me. I cant even describe how surreal and wonderful it was.
It was hard work but after he was out, I surprised the whole room by exclaiming " That felt really, really good!"







( I think they were surprised b/c I was very vocal during the pushing stage hahaha) I would do it again in a heart beat.
My DS's births were incredible moments that I live again and again in my mind.







( And I cant wait to birth more babies without meds!)


----------

